#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 29日的活動.....謝謝眾獸的參與....

## PandaTwo

謝謝今天有參與的大家....
今日的參與人員有
小熊貓,狐狸,咪汪,沙狼,海豚,辛巴,龍采,Vin,獵豹,虎兒,晏晏,灰狼(感謝名單中有沒有我不小心漏掉的?^^)
也感謝這一堆攝影師.....  :Laughing:  
雖然因為下雨的關係,而沒能和預定好的Z族一起活動.....
不過在中正紀念堂大家還是玩的很開心.....
也拍了不少KUSO照.....
XD

當然,等收集完大家的照片後,會在分享出來的.....^_^

謝謝大家讓活動完美的落幕....

先給一張試食版
 :Wink:

----------


## M.S.Keith

實在是.........好想去阿 阿阿阿阿阿阿阿~~~~~~~~~~~~~

(魔鬼降臨了.....)

----------


## Kofu

聽小熊貓這樣講這次聚會似乎是很成功嚕^^

希望你們以後辦的也都很順利!

----------


## VODKA狼

那沒去真的有些可惜
等著看照片好了

----------


## M.S.Keith

說真的   
我到現在還是不知道要去哪看舉辦活動的時間和地點ㄟ?

----------


## Graywolf

其實還蠻不錯的~
果然布偶魅力很大,有一群人經過時就問說可不可以拍照XD"

可惜當天天氣狀況不佳,而且那邊也有活動,所以從一個地方一到另一個地方,繞了一大圈才找到一個適合角落^^"

對我來說唯一缺點是...
當天的天氣微涼,我剛好忘記帶外套
三位穿著布偶裝,滿身是汗,而我卻感到有一些涼意(狂毆)

辛苦了,三位穿布偶裝的主角,攝影師,還有幫忙組裝設備與搬東西的大家~
至於問我做了什麼歐...我有按相機,還有...感覺入秋的天氣(爆)
-----------------------------------------------------------
下面偷貼一張我照的照片

----------


## sanari

那一天啊
一群女生過來說要拍照
結果狐敗了
熊也敗了
那群女生只要跟那隻龍合照
狐和熊...
沒人要合照
好可憐

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

口古月~~~~ 開心就好^^~~~
也謝謝你參加我的聚會~~讓你們台北奔向台中 真是辛苦你們了~~
如果可以~~也請參加11~12月聚會~~(預定桃園)

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

那是因為恐龍跟Keroro很像呀～

他們都是喜歡可愛的，可是咪穿這個我看他可能再拖晚一點拿掉帽子的話，
他很有可能在正在換季的秋天內中暑死在娃娃裡.....

----------


## PandaTwo

> 那是因為恐龍跟Keroro很像呀～
> 
> 他們都是喜歡可愛的，可是咪穿這個我看他可能再拖晚一點拿掉帽子的話，
> 他很有可能在正在換季的秋天內中暑死在娃娃裡.....


唉～～
小恐龍一定會哭的～
因為每一個人幾乎都以為他是Keroro了～
^^

不過～
至少在拍完照後～
小熊還是有被一個女生連握兩次手～
挖哈哈！
 :Razz:

----------


## Wolfy

> 那是因為恐龍跟Keroro很像呀～
> 他們都是喜歡可愛的，可是咪穿這個我看他可能再拖晚一點拿掉帽子的話，
> 他很有可能在正在換季的秋天內中暑死在娃娃裡.....


我ㄧ開始也是覺得那個是青蛙.
可是看到郵局的存摺後猛然想起那個就是郵局的那隻龍阿~~~

說到可愛...我覺得狐狸是最最最可愛的了~~~

----------


## SHIBA INU

> 我ㄧ開始也是覺得那個是青蛙.
> 可是看到郵局的存摺後猛然想起那個就是郵局的那隻龍阿~~~


因為恐龍的臉太圓了嗎??我也是第一次看到時說青蛙~ ~|||




> 說到可愛...我覺得狐狸是最最最可愛的了~~~


+1......超想再抱一次毛茸茸的狐狸耶~"~

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 幼狼
> 
> 
> 我ㄧ開始也是覺得那個是青蛙.
> 可是看到郵局的存摺後猛然想起那個就是郵局的那隻龍阿~~~
> 
> 
> 因為恐龍的臉太圓了嗎??我也是第一次看到時說青蛙~ ~|||
> 
> ...


可惡，沒人被熊萌到～

這是小熊的絕地大反攻～
XD

若是又沒獸被萌到的話～
小熊只好蹲到牆角去畫圈圈了～
><

----------


## PandaTwo

> 作者: 百香果
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: 幼狼
> 
> ...


對了～
這是獸裝跳舞～
XD

[stream]http://shroikiba.googlepages.com/dance.wmv[/stream]

小熊哥、波波、狐狸大熱舞！(請用滑鼠右鍵另存新檔)

----------


## sanari

打不開orz
不知道我電腦的問題還是瀏覽器的問題
我是用火狐上來看的

哈~~
大家第一眼看到那一隻"龍"的感覺都是以為是青蛙
當天我還問小熊貓說
疑??
青蛙什麼會有尾巴呢?
結果小熊貓才說那是龍不是青蛙
orz

----------


## PandaTwo

> 打不開orz
> 不知道我電腦的問題還是瀏覽器的問題
> 我是用火狐上來看的


呀！
我也開不了！
怎麼回事？
能請KIBA檢查一下多媒體檔案的設定嗎？




> 哈~~
> 大家第一眼看到那一隻"龍"的感覺都是以為是青蛙
> 當天我還問小熊貓說
> 疑??
> 青蛙什麼會有尾巴呢?
> 結果小熊貓才說那是龍不是青蛙
> orz


唉～青...ㄜ...不，波波龍一定會哭的～
^^

----------


## 狐狸

是因為KERORO風潮影響吧!~~~


這是就媒體的威力!!!!!(指)

----------

